# Do premature babies smile later than full term babies?



## KiansMummy

Kian was born 5 weeks prem, hes now 11 weeks and not really smiling, do premature babies smile later than babies born full term? Thanks xx


----------



## 25weeker

Yes preemies can do things later but every baby is different. However your lo is only 6 weeks corrected and some fullterm babies aren't smiling by then either. Try not to worry the smiles will come before you know it.


----------



## Fiestagal

My 5 week prem baby didn't smile until 10 weeks and was also late sitting - 2 weeks before his 1st birthday.


----------



## shreedhara12

Premmies take their own pace responding; i do not recall when my daughter smiled for the first time. She is a 25 weeker (born on 15.05.2010) and since 3 weeks she is recognizing faces and does smile often.

Be patient, every step these fighters take to be treated as a milestone.


----------



## aob1013

Yes, they do. They do what they should be doing when they reach their corrected age.

Leni is 12 weeks (6 corrected) and starting smiling this week!


----------



## sherryberry79

Millie was born at 26+3 and took ages to smile.....she was very behind even her corrected age, but now she is one of the smiliest babies I know (sorry for the made up word there)!


----------

